# Deer wading in the morning light



## GAJoe (Mar 16, 2014)

Got this yesterday mornin'.
No paintshop on these colors ; that's natural lighting.
For a larger image at a better resolution see:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/27860819@N07/13456884324/lightbox/


----------



## quinn (Mar 16, 2014)

Sweeeet capture!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 16, 2014)

Definitely in the right place at the right time!  Great shot!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## leo (Mar 16, 2014)

That's a mighty fine capture Joe, just beautiful !!!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Mar 16, 2014)

WOW Joe! Now That is a Photograph! It deserves a Professional Printing, matting and Framing! 

Absolutely Spectacular Photo my Friend!

Dick


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 16, 2014)

Beautiful capture.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 17, 2014)

incredable shot !!!!!


----------



## BuckMKII (Mar 17, 2014)

That's an awesome capture!


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 17, 2014)

Really nice shot, makes a great pc screen back ground.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow!  That's a really cool shot!


----------



## cre8foru (Mar 17, 2014)

That is PERFECT! You better frame and hang that one.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks guy's!
Trying to talk the wife into finding a place for it to hang without her spending a fortune remodeling.
You know how that can go .


----------



## 7 point (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe  id make that my screen saver very nice picture.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks!
 Yes I made it my desk top background or wall paper or what ever you call it on a PC now.
 Looks good!


----------



## htr4life (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.  Very nice capture!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 17, 2014)

awesome pic! Lightning in a bottle IMO.


----------



## BERN (Mar 17, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## Alicyn (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice picture!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks


----------



## carver (Mar 29, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats on a phenomenal capture.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks again! 
Here's a link to see a larger image at a better resolution in Flickr lightbox:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/27860819@N07/13456884324/lightbox/


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow!  That is awesome.


----------



## nrh0011 (Apr 14, 2014)

Beautiful pic man


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 24, 2014)

Really nice! Congrats on a great shot.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 24, 2014)

That's amazing.  You should be very proud of that one.


----------

